
A Timeless, Lightweight Barcode Component - martinfjohansen
https://www.progsbase.com/industrialcases/industrial-case-a-timeless-light-weight-barcode-component/
======
DrScump
Will there be 2D symbologies supported, like QRcode?

~~~
martinfjohansen
Yes, the library will be expanded with functionality.

